# Cyborg Pre and Post Surgery Pics



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759003058458112000
Doubt he's fighting again will all that metal in his head.

Edit - Bigger pic


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spite said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759003058458112000
> Doubt he's fighting again will all that metal in his head.


I guess they will remove the metal once the bone is healed.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Doubt he's fighting again will all that metal in his head.


What? Now that his nickname finally makes sense?


----------

